# EL baby countdown



## whaleyk98 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well guys....I finally got Olive bred.:bunny18 Im expecting babies on the 29th of this month. Everyone keep your fingers crossed! I am super excited! We need some more spring babies!


----------



## Revverress (Mar 14, 2009)

How exciting! I'm breeding my loppies the 28th of this month; we can watch each others baby loppers grow. :biggrin2:

I hope Olive leaves you a nestbox full of gorgeous [and healthy!] babies soon. Keep us updated!

Holly


----------



## Jenson (Mar 14, 2009)

YAY! Well done, I'm so chuffed for you! :biggrin2:

Can't wait to see those little babies with huge ears!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 14, 2009)

Same!!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. Just 10 days left...and shes getting grouchier by the day. :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> Thanks guys. *Just 10 days left*...and shes getting grouchier by the day. :biggrin2:


:happyrabbit:_Woooooooooooooo, I cannot wait to see them - BIG EARS!!!! Yay_


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 19, 2009)

Me to!!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 19, 2009)

Yaay I can't wait for pics!!
I wish my doe had had alive babies.....


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nest box goes in on Wed...whoo hoo!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Yaay I can't wait for pics!!
> I wish my doe had had alive babies.....


I've had horrible luck too, your not alone 

Can't wait to see the little EL babies!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck! 

I've never seen pictures of baby English loppies!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck - I have never seen EL babies before, either!

Denise


----------



## Dublinperky (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhhh! Post lots of pictures when they come! I am hopefully getting a litter from both Merin and Nessa on the 14th of April! Good Luck!

Aly!


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 24, 2009)

:bunnydance:we all have our paws and fingers crossed for a happy outcome. goes away to wait for the loads of cute pics.....ray:


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 27, 2009)

any news


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 27, 2009)

Not yet..I put the nest box in yesterday. She is VERY irritable and is in a flurry of activity....but nothing yet. I have her marked for Sun as day 32 so we'll see.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eee! I can't wait! :rofl:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

BABIES! I woke up this morning and she had 3 babies in the nest...all snuggly warm. They are in my office right now...its kinda crappy out and I wanted her to get some rest. I think they are all broken blacks but Im not very good at judging when they are this little. They are very dark though. I took pictures and when I get my kids to school I will upload them for everyone to see. :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww congrats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

Eek! Can not wait!!!


----------



## bat42072 (Mar 30, 2009)

congrats


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG They are so darned cute! They already have long ears! and that big nose :hearts: CONGRATS! I can't wait to see them get bigger and get their fur..... please post pics


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you think Im correct in assuming they are broken blacks?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep - they look like broken blacks to me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG LONG EARS ALREADY! Must have ELop!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 30, 2009)

Aw cute little wrinklys!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Mar 30, 2009)

Megga cute.

Actually they are Chestnut, note the pink inside of the ears.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well that figures...I was hoping for black.Oh well. They are cute anyway.


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 30, 2009)

awww! so sweet! you'll have one of the best entries in the photo contest if you decide to enter!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 30, 2009)

Awwwww!!! I love the big ears!!!!  Such cuties already!  

You know we're going to demand daily photo updates


----------



## BSAR (Mar 30, 2009)

They are sooo cute!!! 
I can't wait for pics as they grow up!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh my they are so cute. Is momma happier now the baby's are out or is she still being a grouch?


----------



## anneq (Mar 30, 2009)

We need an pic update please! lol - it's not enough to see my baby Hollands...I need to see other baby buns pics!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Momma is SO much calmer. She has been sleeping most of today. I had the nest box inside and put it back with her a little while ago and she pulled some more fur for them and covered them nicely...must of known they were cold,lol. What a nice mommy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like she's gonna be a GREAT mom to her 3 fur kids.


----------



## anneq (Mar 30, 2009)

That's wonderful she's taking such good care of them - 1st litters can be difficult for 1st time moms.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

EEE! EL wrigglies! :rofl:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope, this is her second litter. =)


----------



## Revverress (Mar 30, 2009)

Eeek, how cute!  Congrats on the litter; update us often with pictures! :biggrin2:

Holly


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

More pics! Sorry they are so big...I dont know how to fix them.=(


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG! I want one!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 31, 2009)

Way too cute for words! I love them... congratulations on an adorable litter - "ears" to you!:toast:

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my. Those ears are big already. They are the cutest baby's I've seen. I so want one!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2009)

They are just cuter each time I see them! I love these babies and it's so exciting since I'd never really seen Elop babies before! I just want to kiss their little heads and noses!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

AWWWWW, thanks guys. They are cute little buggers arent they. I will post more pics in a couple of days....got to keep everyones appetite wet,lol.:nod:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the white blaze pretty common on the top of their heads? I see Mama has it too..... and it's so apparent in the babies......


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG Cuteness over load they change so much so quick at this age. wow. 

I could not do babys i could never get rid of them.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

Actually I have rarely seen that before. I thought that the babies came out with some weirdo markings....but that could be just me.And you know...that blaze in mama has never really crossed my mind before. Shes broken so I just took it at face value....Im gonna have to research this now. Very good question and any other experienced EL breeders please chime in if you want.:biggrin2:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> OMG Cuteness over load they change so much so quick at this age. wow.
> 
> I could not do babys i could never get rid of them.


Yeah, in ONE day they have changed so much. You bond with them after holding and playing with them everyday and learning their different personalities....it does get hard. But you cant keep em all


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Is the white blaze pretty common on the top of their heads? I see Mama has it too..... and it's so apparent in the babies......


Actually I think it is common. I just looked it up and I seen a bunch of breeder sites that had the same markings as momma. Phew, Im good. I was curious to say the least. Still think the babies have some unique head markings though.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 1, 2009)

To cute, and within the next week their ears will be HUGE. Dumbo 

Yes, the white on the head is good  However I believe English Lops are suppose to be 50%-70% color where as Holland Lops are suppose to be 20%-50% I think it is. 

I win, haha, told you! Chesties xD


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, good call!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2009)

Two look like they will be black and white but one looks chocolate to me. (maybe a broken tort?) ... I can't wait for their antics when they get bigger!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2009)

Could you measure their ears?


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, I didnt even think about doing that....I will get the measurements later today.:biggrin2:


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on the new delivery :sunshine:

And, oh those little but very defined ears....

Jo xx


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you have any updates for us? I am going through baby EL withdrawal here!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Two look like they will be black and white but one looks chocolate to me. (maybe a broken tort?) ... I can't wait for their antics when they get bigger!


They are all Chestnut Agouti :nod:bunnydance:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well everyone. Babies are doing fantastic and they are huge! Momma is wonderful and is taking great care of them. Here are some updated pics. Sorry about the quality of some of them...no matter how hard I pretend...Im just not a very good photographer


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG! Ok that it is it! Must have an Elop at some point!


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Aw, they've grown some fur and the ears are even longer and pronounced.
:hearts
Jo xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG! they are precious! Look at those ears and big old noses! How can you stand it?!?!?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG cutness over load again. They still change so much.

There going to have huge ears.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 5, 2009)

:faint:


----------



## anneq (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, now those will melt:inlove: your heart...


----------



## BSAR (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG they are sooo cute and big! 
How old are they now?
I wish Minnie had given us some cute little elops!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 7, 2009)

One question...are there different types of chestnut? I noticed that one of the babies is a lighter shade than the other two. I will post pics to show you in a bit.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 7, 2009)

I have no idea. But I can't wait for photo's


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 8, 2009)

They are SO cute!

Could you take some pics of mommy and daddy, too?  

Mississippi also has the white blaze on his forhead. So does his mom. His dad is a Broken Sable Point, and I'm not sure if he has the white blaze; if so, it would be hard to tell. Plus, I've only ever seen Sippers mom in person, not his daddy, except for on the website. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 8, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> One question...are there different types of chestnut? I noticed that one of the babies is a lighter shade than the other two. I will post pics to show you in a bit.



I was actually wondering the same thing this evening when I saw the wild rabbit at our neighbors! S/he was like a fawn chestnut colouring! 

I imagine they do come in different shades of chestnut though...? 

Emily


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys. Everyone is doing well and babies are 9 days old today! I have some more pics to show the lighter chestnut color and I have pics of the mom and dad.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous little babies! I can't believe how quick they are growing...more pictures, please!

Denise


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 8, 2009)

so sweet...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Eek! Now I REALLY want one! :rofl:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 8, 2009)

EYES ARE OPEN!!! Two babies have their eyes open. Soooo cute. Here are some more pics...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 8, 2009)

Your baby's are SSSSSOOOOOOOO Cute. I love the Easter eggs with them. They are growing up so fast.

Your little boy is handsome as well!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> EYES ARE OPEN!!!


Now they can see where they're going and cause mischief!


----------



## Revverress (Apr 8, 2009)

How cute! Look at those mini ELop ears. 

The daddy looks exactly like my buck, Beau. If I didn't know better, I'd say you bunnynapped my boy. 

Holly


----------



## tori (Apr 8, 2009)

:shock: Such huge ears! lol They are just precious! I really like their color too.


----------



## JennJenn (Apr 9, 2009)

They are so adorable! I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 9, 2009)

Heres everyones daily dose of baby bunny!


----------



## tori (Apr 9, 2009)

Too cute! :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, my! You're trying to kill us with their cuteness! They look so wobbly and adorable with their little, stubbular legs! Eee! :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2009)

I really want one!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2009)

i was coping with the cuteness quite well until the 8th pic - cute whisker pics always get to me:faint:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 11, 2009)

Those babies are getting so big and cute.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 11, 2009)

My boyfriend even said that they are cute! That is a BIG deal here, people! Will isn't fond of English Lops (I think his parents dropped him as a small child). He thinks their ears are obscene... BUT, he does like the babies! Woohoo! Will's not a total loss! lol

But seriously, those are some flippin' cute babies! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 12, 2009)

OH MYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOODNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! they are so adorable! Look at those feets! and those noses! and of course, those EARS!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 12, 2009)

awww...this thread makes it so hard not to get one...distance is the only thing keeping me from getting a couple of these babies!!


----------



## anneq (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! Just when I thought it couldn't get any more adorable...that one pic where they're crawling on the hubby - /drool

" stubbular legs!":yes: Lol excellent description


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 12, 2009)

More pics...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 12, 2009)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
There furry now. I love the photo of the 2 of them in the car! The Photo of Mommy looks like a different bunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like how you randomly snuck in a picture of the boy and doggy.  I forgot your boy's name (if you said it). Very cute! 

The baby bunnies "squeaky noise factor", as I call it, is getting exponentially greater! My "squeaky noise factor" is how cute something is, and how high of a pitch squeak I make based on my reaction to cuteness.  Right now, they are at about an 8. That's a good thing, because my head would explode at anything above 10. I'm waiting for the period when they look like perfectly formed mini-adults. The 6 week mark...ish... 

I really want one!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I have both my kids in these pics. My youngest is with the dog...thats Landon. The oldest, the one with the bunnies, will be 6 the end of this month and his name is Kaiden. They are animal lovers like their mommy=)...sorry about the dog pic....he was jealous so I said Id show him off too,lol. 


The babies are now out of their nest permanantly...I just have it tipped over in the cage for them. They are out hopping around...so cute. My fav pic is the batmobile, by far.


----------



## anneq (Apr 13, 2009)

ooh my daughter were both 'ooohing and aaahhing' over your baby buns....sooooo cute - and the mother is gorgeous.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 13, 2009)

soooooo cute!!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 13, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *



















These pics make me want one sooooooo bad!! 

I wish i could just reach thru and grab em!!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 17, 2009)

So I have a question. The babies seem to wanna bite everything in site. I didnt have this problem with her first litter...they were kissers. These babies nibble and bite...how doI stop this? I know they are babies but they need to know not to do this. Any ideas????


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

I whish I had an answer for you, but I don't. 
But can we seem more photo's of the cuties?????


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> So I have a question. The babies seem to wanna bite everything in site. I didnt have this problem with her first litter...they were kissers. These babies nibble and bite...how doI stop this? I know they are babies but they need to know not to do this. Any ideas????


I have never had baby bunnies, but for awhile I did breed Russian Dwarf Hamsters. When the babies were super little, I would start handling them (prior to their eyes opening). When they would start to nip, I would make sure my hands were washed thoroughly. If they started to nip after hand-washing, I would put lotion on. They didn't like the taste, so they would stop...

How big are the little ones now? I haven't seen pictures in awhile! *pouts*


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats a good idea.....Ill put something not so tasty on my hands and see what happens. I will try and get some pics today for everyone.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

more pics for everyone....














































And can I just tell you how stubborn they are to pose!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW There so cute. I want one.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 19, 2009)

They're starting to look more E-lop-like with their ears!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 24, 2009)

It's been 5 days since we last new photo's.
I think you need to take more when your not busy!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am moving into my new house so I will not have internet till tues. I will update after that. I will "see" everyone then. =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Good moving vibes!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck moving! Hopefully you don't have to move your stuff up and down too many stairs!


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Jo sees cute pics and races back to begining of thread to read all of it


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Aw squishy lops with huge ears...
I want one :inlove:

Good luck with moving.

Jo xx


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I am moved in and will have pics up as soon as I can. They are getting huge!


----------



## irishlops (Apr 29, 2009)

kate, i lost my 1st (and last) litter. the 3 babies were only 7hrs old. but, this has showed me what i missed, but also the much joy they have prout to your life. (and cuddles)
can i say thank you for posting these pics. 
thanks!
__-------------------------
they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 29, 2009)

Yah your online. I miss the morning updates while you were moving.


----------



## Bunslov:::::(:3<---bunnyfacelol (Apr 29, 2009)

Sooooo cute!!!! Hahaha! One picture looks like the baby got run over.. 
That one baby is so cute, whispering in his ear!!!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> kate, i lost my 1st (and last) litter. the 3 babies were only 7hrs old. but, this has showed me what i missed, but also the much joy they have prout to your life. (and cuddles)
> can i say thank you for posting these pics.
> thanks!
> __-------------------------
> they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awww, thanks. im glad you enjoyed them. I have been slacking off a bit I know but they are coming soon guys...I promise! This semester is almost over and we are settling in nicely in out house thank God so I can get back to doing other things...like taking pictures =)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

:faint:

I just died from cuteness!


----------



## irishlops (May 2, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > kate, i lost my 1st (and last) litter. the 3 babies were only 7hrs old. but, this has showed me what i missed, but also the much joy they have prout to your life. (and cuddles)
> ...


no problem. this is the firist time i ventured in to the rabbitry and show room since... ....

yay! more pics!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 4, 2009)

Drum Role Please...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2009)

OMG I want one.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 5, 2009)

You have some really nice looking E-Lop babies!!  

Do they have names yet? 
They are SOO adorable!!! 

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 5, 2009)

Now they offically look like E-Lops. They are sssssoooooooooo cute hopping around and looking out the window.


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks girls, Yes, they have names...well I thought I had two bucks and a doe but now it looks like 3 bucks ......but their names were after famouse authors...Poe, Mallay, and Frost.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 5, 2009)

How on Earth do you stand the cuteness? That's simply to die for!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

I really Really REALLY want one. 

For an E-Lop will have to go to a breeder. :blushan:Need tp figure prices.


----------



## TinysMom (May 8, 2009)

All I could think of is "Baby Yofis in Training..."

So cute!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 11, 2009)

Well guys, just about time to say good bye. I will be keeping one baby but the others will be going to their homes soon =(


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 12, 2009)

Thats so unfare. I dont want them to go.


----------



## animals09 (May 12, 2009)

they loook like they are going to be white and black but may be not


----------



## JadeIcing (May 12, 2009)

whaleyk98 wrote:


> Well guys, just about time to say good bye. I will be keeping one baby but the others will be going to their homes soon =(



I wish one was coming to me.


----------



## Sweetie (May 12, 2009)

Sooooooo very cute!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 12, 2009)

*animals09 wrote: *


> they loook like they are going to be white and black but may be not


Nope, all are agoutis =)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 13, 2009)

Awww  I wish we could keep all the ones we want...


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know....I need a farm =)


----------



## Jenson (May 13, 2009)

Gorgeous litter! They are so cute.:biggrin2: The long wait was so worth it!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 13, 2009)

Jenson! Where have you been? Yes, the wait was definitely worth it!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 13, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> Well guys, just about time to say good bye. I will be keeping one baby but the others will be going to their homes soon =(



Already!? It feels like they were just born only 4 weeks ago, though! 

Can we have some more pictures before they go to their new homes? 

Emily


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 14, 2009)

Lol, sure, I will try to take some this week.=)


----------



## fffarmergirl (May 14, 2009)

I've enjoyed reading this thread. Thanks for letting us watch them grow up!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 14, 2009)

Aww, thanks. You are welcome.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 14, 2009)

They look so dopey and adorable! I want to kiss them! It seems so soon for them to be going to their new homes! It seems like they were naked little wrigglies just yesterday!  I will miss the picture updates!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

We should still get picture updates. She's keeping 1


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 14, 2009)

Yup, Im keeping one. They will be going to homes in about 2 weeks or so....


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 15, 2009)

*squee!*


----------



## BSAR (May 15, 2009)

I think its a good thing Minnie's babies were stillborn.....I wouldnt have been able to sell any of them!

They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freaking aorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2009)

So you have homes for all if them?


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 16, 2009)

Yup. My waiting list is full and then some. I think that Im not going to keep the one I originally was. Im getting new stock this spring so Im not keeping any.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

You and I got to talk. :biggrin2:


----------

